
Efail: Outdated Crypto Standards Are to Blame - hannob
https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/893-efail-Outdated-Crypto-Standards-are-to-blame.html
======
rauhl
> OCB has some nice properties, but it’s patented.

I think that’s understating matters a bit. OCB is great, wonderful, better
than GCM, and you should always use it — but it’s patented. Fortunately, open-
source software is allowed to use it, which is great.

If you're trying to write proprietary software, then you’re allowed to use it
for free unless you’re writing military-use software.

If Rogaway had just opened it to everyone for any use, I’m pretty sure noöne
would be using GCM.

